# Middle fork rec.gov



## jwiedel1 (May 28, 2021)

Just wondering if anyone noticed the first come first serve dates popping up at the end of August. Can't reserve them. But why are they popping up. Are there that many people canceling the dates that won't go back up on there? Are they planning on re-releasing dates that they said won't be re-released?


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I've seen some from July over the last couple days. 
Must be another glitch in the system. 🙄


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

September 1st on the Middle Fork is showing as Walkup only FF. So someone already canceled their August after the March 15th confirmation just to scrap the permit.......I really can't express how stupid and frustrating this is. I wouldn't, couldn't go then but someone could. How selfish. Or intentional? Not sure on the OPs issue but rec gov is weird.


----------



## SheepEater (Jul 9, 2020)

I think it's some sort of glitch. Yesterday was showing every other day as FCFS in August 1-2 at a time. When I saw it had started before the 15th so those permits should've become available had they actually been cancelled. I saw the same thing happening on another permit page that would've been released as well.


----------



## jwiedel1 (May 28, 2021)

YEAH I HAVE WATCHED AUGUST 28TH, 29TH, 30TH, 31ST AND SEPTEMBER 1ST GO UP LIKE THAT AND DISSAPEAR. RATHER UPSETTING IF THAT MANY PEOPLE ARE CANCELING AFTER THE 15TH.


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

September 3rd is currently showing FF. I'd love to a super-low water trip so I might camp out a few nights before to make sure I'm the first person there haha


----------



## jwiedel1 (May 28, 2021)

THEY JUST LIKE TO TEASE US I GUESS


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

jwiedel1 said:


> THEY JUST LIKE TO TEASE US I GUESS


Caps lock is stuck


----------



## deltistes (May 25, 2020)

Those first come first served permit slots were hold overs from COVID related cancellations from past years. They were “put into the system“ so that the folks who cancelled - and had the assurance they could defer to this year - could re-up their permit. So just a mirage for an open date.


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

deltistes said:


> Those first come first served permit slots were hold overs from COVID related cancellations from past years. They were “put into the system“ so that the folks who cancelled - and had the assurance they could defer to this year - could re-up their permit. So just a mirage for an open date.


Is there a source for this? I would have guessed the carryovers were more for the Boundary Fire last year, and maybe just a few for Covid travel reasons. I was one that had to cancel a permit because of the fire and was offered the opportunity to defer to this year. I would have imagined they would go into the system as "Reserved" and not "FF". I only have 1 year of working with the backend of Rec.gov when I was working with the Army Corps for their campground reservations, but I can't picture a scenario where a reserved site would be marked as FF and then made public.

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong on that.


----------



## BAMBAM (Nov 15, 2013)

Could someone explain to me what the first come first serve is in any applicable situation on the Middle Fork or the Main. I guess I can't see a FF opening coming up on a certain date and have five, ten, twenty groups be packed ready to go for one first come first serve permit slot all showing up at the boat launch?


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Don't attempt to contact rec.gov, I just did. They could not/would not answer the question regarding FF. They just deferred back to the permitting facility - to contact them. Jerks hung up on me in the CHAT session - how rude!


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Here is "the answer" (but no reasoning) I received straight from the permitting facility employee.

*We are in the process of entering in fire rollovers from 2021 so they show up as FF but are unable to be picked up.*

Edit: I believe this is a place holder for the rollovers to accept or decline. I would think that rollover permits declined at least outside of the spring chinook spawning window would/will/have been become available at random for booking.


----------



## Marcelynbigdog (May 8, 2019)

BenSlaughter said:


> I've seen some from July over the last couple days.
> Must be another glitch in the system. 🙄


what time of day are you seeing turned in permits? I haven't seen anything?


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Not turned back. Just "FF" notifications. Which don't actually happen mid season- on those rivers.


----------

